# Croatia or bust!!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, after a delay and two months in Scotland we have finally set off for Rovinj in Croatia - as good luck has it there is a large VW show on at the campsite we are staying at 









I'll be adding some more destinations to the back of the m/home 

We are presently parked in the car park at Harwich ready for the early morning ferry tomorrow morning.

I will of course report here through-out our journey, but you can follow our ongoing blog at http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com

Au revoir


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds fantastic! 


Bon voyage!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a great trip!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ditto  

Aldra


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Enjoy.

Look forward to your updates.

Trevor


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TM59 said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> Look forward to your updates.
> 
> Trevor


Yep, same here.

Have a smashing trip, and safe travels. :thumbright:

Jock & Rita.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Enjoy - its a lovely country!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul, I will look forward to seeing photographs of the interesting vehicles you see on your travels. Really enjoyed the last lot. Have a good trip and I hope the weather improves soon for you, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a good one.  

Can I ask where you parked up for the night at Harwich please?

Pete


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Enjoy yourselves, would love to be getting away


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Next to the queuing lanes for Stena/DfDS, I checked before we arrived and they don't mind, seems we weren't the first 
Alison


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been updating the blog - including the 'old cars' section - there's plenty of old bangers  here 

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/old-cars-2/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some fantastic cars on there. Fascinating.

I love the three wheeler (Piaggio?) vans. I call them Clouseau vans after the Pink Panther films.

I have always wanted one. Dont ask me why and I have no idea what I would do with it.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Enjoy!

Look forward to reading your blog.

Love your sense of humour.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Burneyinn said:


> Love your sense of humour.


Thank you 

I have been able to catch up with all my diary entries this evening...

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/2013-diary-may/


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rovinj is a beautiful town. Unspoilt. Great cycle ride from Polari campsite along the beach and into town.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Bon Voyage.
We are planning for Croatia and Slovenia in 2014 so will watch your blog with interest.
Enjoy your trip.
Ian


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

What more can you ask for ?

Near Premantura - the view from our 12 euro a night pitch


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have now left beautiful Croatia which I would recommend without reservation to anyone...

Lake Bled now, Slovenia


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

1302 said:


> What more can you ask for ?
> 
> Near Premantura - the view from our 12 euro a night pitch


Yes a very stunning view, almost filled an SD card with photo's.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

We are thinking of "doing" Croatia in September so will be watching this thread very carefully for all the usefull information that will doubtless be posted!

Have a great trip


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> We are thinking of "doing" Croatia in September so will be watching this thread very carefully for all the usefull information that will doubtless be posted!
> 
> Have a great trip


I have more info on my blog (in signature below)

We just did Istria at the Northern end, but intend to return and go further south in a year or so. I am happy to give you some specific Rovinj/Pula/Pomer info if its of use

Paul


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Guten Tag mein Freund Sie mit uns in Hessisch Oldendorf in zwei Wochen.

Oops sorry Paul will you be calling in Hessisch Oldendorf in a couple of weeks time? 22-23 June it will be.
We are currently in southern France but moving up there slowly aiming to claim a space on the Stellplatz before there are too many folks about. There is a big contingent of UK folk coming over with early VWs, many travelling down in the BBT convoy from Belgium.

If you will be there come please come and look us up.

Rod


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rod_vw said:


> Guten Tag mein Freund Sie mit uns in Hessisch Oldendorf in zwei Wochen.
> 
> Oops sorry Paul will you be calling in Hessisch Oldendorf in a couple of weeks time? 22-23 June it will be.
> We are currently in southern France but moving up there slowly aiming to claim a space on the Stellplatz before there are too many folks about. There is a big contingent of UK folk coming over with early VWs, many travelling down in the BBT convoy from Belgium.
> ...


Hi Rod
Hessisch is on our long list  so you will see us there - ironic given that you haven't seen us in the UK for 18 months 

We are meeting up with Bill and Di( Bailey) and Steve and Pat (Harrison) and Maurice and Julie(who I am sure you don't know)

Ive done the Audi Museum at Ingolstadt, VW Buba Club in Croatia, and doing Porsche at Gmund tomorrow 

Wolfsburg/EBI are also on our list all being well.

See you at HO 

Paul and Alison


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

You may find me grubbing about in old parts as the '46 that has been in our garage for over 30 years is now to see the light of day!

The target is Bad Camberg 2015 if it happens of course.

See you at HO.

Rod


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We are currently in Germany 

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/

Nurnburg in particular but heading North


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A quick update - we have had to cut our trip short by a couple of weeks due to preggy daughters high BP and complications. She's fine but we got a bit twitchy being 1000 miles away from her if things did kick off so we are back. The 'tour' continues but in Euro-Wales


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you had to cut & run but glad to hear that all is well with your daughter.

It was good to see you at HO. Prices! Wow! Non VW enthusiasts, even classic car fans just would not appreciate the spectical. Adding up the value of cars parked in the town streets would make anyones eyes water.

Anyone interested in what we were looking at should look here http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=504424&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=188

Rod


----------

